# Audio output with the Virtual Camera.



## alexander.leitch (Mar 30, 2022)

Hello!

Please can someone help me understand something or tell me my machine is broken or something but..

I have OBS with multiple scenes. Each scene has audio going all the time. 

When I stream, the active scene sends audio to the stream, when I record the active scene send the audio to the video. Only one audio is played at a time which is ideal.

Now for my issue. When I use the Virtual camera I want to send video and audio to Zoom. The camera works perfectly but the audio does not. I have looked at the work arounds using the Monitor settings but since all my scenes have audio playing all the time I just hear a noise of sounds and not just the active scene sound.

Please can someone send me a link or something to how this is meant to work.

Thank you.


----------



## Zeros.81 (Mar 30, 2022)

OBS Virtual Camera doesn't provide sound, you need to install and configure a Virtual Audio Cable








						Easy way to get sound from OBS to Zoom (Virtual Audio Cable)
					

Learn how to get audio from OBS Studio to Zoom, Teams or Meet. We’ll use Virtual Audio Cable with the OBS Virtual Camera. And you don’t need Voicemeeter anym...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## alexander.leitch (Mar 30, 2022)

Zeros.81 said:


> OBS Virtual Camera doesn't provide sound, you need to install and configure a Virtual Audio Cable
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for replying. 

That video kinda answered my question about audio with the virtual camera. There is none so I cannot do what I was hoping.


----------



## unfa (Oct 17, 2022)

Virtual Audio Cable is specific to Windows.
What about Linux?


----------

